# Newbies and Learning



## Sir Osisofliver (2 February 2009)

Every so often I wander into the Beginners thread to see what is happening and I keep seeing the same questions asked over and over again, similarly I can see a serious lack of basic financial education and understanding in threads like Storm and Brisconnections. I myself have expressed my view that what we need is education so those that choose to be educated, the cycle won't continue. The question becomes then with the wealth of knowledge on this forum surely there is something that we can do?

I'm toying with the idea of imparting a great deal of experience, but just thinking about the sheer quantity of work that this will entail (and the lack of remunerationfor my efforts) is daunting.

I'm wondering if other collaborators would be interested in perhaps writing something together? If you are send me a PM or leave a message here. We can decide later whether we are remunerated for our efforts, or just give them away for free.

Let me put down in brief the sort of things that I think should be covered and everyone who reads this can add anything that they think should be included...

1) Budgeting (It's the foundation of your financial future).
2) Asset Classes (and the principle of the more people who work on a product - the less you get).
3) Risk Management Techniques and equity optimisation (including the difference between a DEBT and a LIABILITY).
4) Market Timing - When to buy and when NOT to buy ASSET CLASSES.
5) How to manage your bank manager (secrets from the inside).
6) Structures (companies, trusts, protection, tax minimisation, sucession planning).
7) Investment vs Trading - Which animal are you?
8) Technical vs Fundamental.
9) Exit strategies (what everyone seems to forget).


OK Guys - what else should be in there - or feel free to ask questions on any of the topics if you want more detail.

Sir O


----------



## prawn_86 (2 February 2009)

Us mods have looked at this from time to time, but the sheer volume overwhelmed us to be honest.

I think on of the other mods had a basic template set-up so i'll see what i can find


----------

